

The Hacker Manifesto - puppetsock
http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=7&id=3&mode=txt

======
sanswork
This sounded so much cooler and way more clever back when I was 13.

~~~
jdroid
When was the last time you saw the movie Hackers? I LOVE this movie.

~~~
sanswork
Honestly? Like 3 years ago. For the 5th time...

I remember downloading this from silicon toads website when I was younger.
Maybe not quite 13 but it seems like that would be around the right age.

------
jacintos
This brings back memories. I wonder if anyone else used to read 2600...

------
xenoterracide
ARGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!

crackers giving the real hackers a bad name.

